# Tivo Mini still $88 at Fry's online. Free Shipping



## advocate2 (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm not sure how long it will last, but I was just able to order a Mini with free shipping from Frys.com. 

Given the experience of others who had previously purchased Minis but not registered the unit, I assume that it will be eligible for free lifetime. Worth the try.


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

I gave in. I used Fry's for a BB price match earlier today... They're showing at 9/22 ship date and didn't want to risk waiting. I had no issues checking out or when activating...


----------



## advocate2 (Jan 25, 2008)

The Fry's here does not have it in stock. Will BB match the Fry's online price?


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

Yep, they did, frys.com was listed in dropdown for the pricematch. I figure since Fry's website showed the 9/22 ship date, so they didn't care. They did bring up the Frys.com to verified the price.


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

Abt is still at 88.50 with free shipping, 7-14 days out.


----------



## DaJoos (Dec 31, 2002)

Fry's makes no mention of service being required - do you think this price includes lifetime service?


----------



## Zu Nim (Apr 20, 2012)

jwbelcher said:


> Yep, they did, frys.com was listed in dropdown for the pricematch. I figure since Fry's website showed the 9/22 ship date, so they didn't care. They did bring up the Frys.com to verified the price.


There's a dropdown for price matching on BB's site? Can you tell me where?


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

Zu Nim said:


> There's a dropdown for price matching on BB's site? Can you tell me where?


Sorry for the confusion. It was on the register at BestBuy, they had a long list of approved websites their employees are allowed to price match.


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

My local Best Buy did the Frys $88 price match over the phone and gave me the option of free shipping or store pickup.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Try Weaknees for a Mini9 price of $150 inc Lifetime service!! http://www.weaknees.com/tivo-mini-dvr-companion.php

Good luck all


----------



## advocate2 (Jan 25, 2008)

I had already ordered the Mini from Fry's and decided, what the heck, I would also get a unit from BB. Went in with a print out of the Fry's price, got a price match. Came home, hooked up the mini, and voila, it works and is registered to my account with lifetime for $95 including tax.


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

advocate2 said:


> I had already ordered the Mini from Fry's and decided, what the heck, I would also get a unit from BB. Went in with a print out of the Fry's price, got a price match. Came home, hooked up the mini, and voila, it works and is registered to my account with lifetime for $95 including tax.


Did I read that right?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There is a dealer on this forum who sells them for $75...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=519105


----------



## Zu Nim (Apr 20, 2012)

jwbelcher said:


> Sorry for the confusion. It was on the register at BestBuy, they had a long list of approved websites their employees are allowed to price match.


Thanks a lot for this. Worked like a charm.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> There is a dealer on this forum who sells them for $75...
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=519105


huh? There's no mention of $75 there.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

mattack said:


> huh? There's no mention of $75 there.


Haha, Davisadm changed the prices after Dan posted it!


----------



## pbubel (Jan 31, 2002)

So that's $88 with Lifetime? No money to Tivo when activating?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

pbubel said:


> So that's $88 with Lifetime? No money to Tivo when activating?


Correct. You no longer have to pay to activate service on a Mini. It's free.


----------



## advocate2 (Jan 25, 2008)

pbubel said:


> So that's $88 with Lifetime? No money to Tivo when activating?


Correct. Activation was free. $88 plus tax came to $95 out the door.


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

So I just want to confirm here as all I saw was some prior speculation...

If I buy a mini from Frys right now (still shows as in stock and $88), I will be able to activated it for free?
Essentially logic on Tivo's side must be if the TSN hasn't been activated yet, and it is a mini, then activate it for free; if the TSN for a mini was already activated, then make this sucker pay 50 bucks?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

AdamNJ said:


> So I just want to confirm here as all I saw was some prior speculation...
> 
> If I buy a mini from Frys right now (still shows as in stock and $88), I will be able to activated it for free?
> Essentially logic on Tivo's side must be if the TSN hasn't been activated yet, and it is a mini, then activate it for free; if the TSN for a mini was already activated, then make this sucker pay 50 bucks?


You got it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I ordered 2. We're planning on putting a TV in the dining room soon so we'll need one there, and I've always wanted one in the guest room, just in case but wasn't willing to pay $250 for it. At $95/ea with tax this was a good deal so I bit. 

I was going to order one from ABT earlier, but when I was checking out it suddenly said "this item is no longer available".


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

I price matched the last one at BB and have two from frys on the way. 

Can this fry's mini be activated for free online? Or over the phone? I'm sure I can but I assume there is no problem that I can activate these without a 4 tuner tivo on my account? I know I can't use them yet but I'm getting a roamio down the road. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You should still be able to activate them, but you wont be able to actually get through guided setup. Might as well just hold on to them until you're ready. It's unlikely TiVo is going to reverse course on this decision.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Wait, does the USB on the Mini do anything?


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

mattack said:


> Wait, does the USB on the Mini do anything?


The dongle for the slide remote uses the USB port.


----------



## advocate2 (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm glad I picked one up from BB because I received the following email from Fry's:

_ Thank you for your order. We apologize but the item(s) you ordered
are currently out of stock and we are unable to provide a definite
ship date at this time. However, we continually receive new
merchandise in our warehouse and we hope to fulfill your order
within the next thirty days or sooner if possible._


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

I ordered one earlier in the day, but I bet Fry's cancels these orders. 

They won't be able to get "the same product" back in stock. The "same product" being a Mini without lifetime.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I ordered one from Fry's yesterday, got the backorder notice today, then went to Best Buy and picked up two, price-matched them to Fry's, and cancelled the original order. Activated with seemingly no problem, no charge.

Right now, though, I'm stuck in guided setup on the first Mini. It sees my Roamio, but shows it as an ineligible host, and apparently I can't do anything else with it until that's resolved. On tivo.com, the Minis show "We're still processing your activation, check back in 24 hours," so hopefully it will work then. <sigh> Always such a pain in the ass activating a new TiVo, it's the worst part of the TiVo experience. I had a long wait while the Mini upgraded its software in the middle of guided setup, too.

What's this activation "processing" nonsense about, anyway? Does a human at TiVo Inc. have to do something manually? And if so -- why?

Edit: Pulled the plug to restart, and it's working now. :up:


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

Did you have your Roamio phone home after you activated the Mini? I read here somewhere that was key, so I did that and didn't have any problems. The "summer update" did take a while, and my TiVo account still says the Mini is "processing."

Thanks to the forum for pointing out this deal. It looked too good to be true, but so far, so good.


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

Looks like Fry's took the listing down today. Mini isn't even listed on their site now.

http://www.frys.com/product/7821639

Sorry, but no products were found.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

New SKU must be coming out...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah getting them to link can be an ordeal. Usually requires a couple of forced calls and a reboot.


----------



## mmmm_beer (Apr 18, 2002)

When I activated my Mini it took a day or two to complete. Not only did the mini have to activate, but then your Tivo (Roamio or Premiere) has to connect and verify your mini is allowed to connect. Once both of them called in and were updated the guided setup went through. 

I happen to work next door to a Fry's and figured I would check their stock, they had one mini left in stock so I bought it. I don't have a need for it yet, but I figured the price was right (especially since I spent $250 on my first mini).


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

It took no time for mine yesterday. I activated it while at work around 5:30PM using the info on the outside of the box. It showed up on my account right away. I got home around 6:30PM and opened the box and connected the Mini to coax for MoCA and HDMI to the TV. It had to connect and download an update. 

While the Mini was updating I had my Roamio Pro connect to TiVo so it would know the Mini is on my account.. Once the Mini had installed the update, I went through the guided setup and connected the Mini to the Roamio Pro for the host. By 7:30 PM I was using the Mini with my Roamio PRo as the host and able to watch live or recorded content.

It couldn't connect to my Roamio Basic and Premiere yet though. But once I had those boxes connect to tivo, then the Mini had access to them to stream content. But this experience has been the norm when adding a mini to an account. The Mini needs to be activated and all other TiVos on the network/account also need to connect to TiVo before they can be used together.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I ordered two from Fry's yesterday and have yet to get any sort of backorder notice. Maybe I got lucky and made it in before the cutoff.


----------



## Chuckmeister (May 13, 2008)

mmmm_beer said:


> When I activated my Mini it took a day or two to complete. Not only did the mini have to activate, but then your Tivo (Roamio or Premiere) has to connect and verify your mini is allowed to connect. Once both of them called in and were updated the guided setup went through.
> 
> I happen to work next door to a Fry's and figured I would check their stock, they had one mini left in stock so I bought it. I don't have a need for it yet, but I figured the price was right (especially since I spent $250 on my first mini).


Damn beat me to it.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> I ordered two from Fry's yesterday and have yet to get any sort of backorder notice. Maybe I got lucky and made it in before the cutoff.


I got the backorder E-Mail from Fry's it said that I would get the Mini when it came in at the $88 price, less than 30 days, that OK with me.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I got a backorder email this morning. It says they'll fill the order as soon as the product becomes available again. However if TiVo is changing the SKU then it will never become available again and we'll likely be getting a "sorry, the product has been discontinued" email in a few weeks.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> I got a backorder email this morning. It says they'll fill the order as soon as the product becomes available again. However if TiVo is changing the SKU then it will never become available again and we'll likely be getting a "sorry, the product has been discontinued" email in a few weeks.


I did not order a SKU just a Mini, I don't see why when the "new" minis came into stock I will not get my unit. If I don't get it, that will not be a real bummer as I ordered it just because of the price, not because I needed it.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

lessd said:


> I did not order a SKU just a Mini, I don't see why when the "new" minis came into stock I will not get my unit.


Different product. The Minis we ordered had no lifetime. The new ones have lifetime. They can cancel orders based on this and we'd have no grounds to argue.


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

i havent received a cancellation email from frys yet, hopefully they wont. i just checked online and the status of my order says "Partial Backorder".


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

trip1eX said:


> Different product. The Minis we ordered had no lifetime. The new ones have lifetime. They can cancel orders based on this and we'd have no grounds to argue.


I never said I would argue, if they cancel the order I get my $88 back, (for something I did not need but for that price I could not resist) but I would have though that if they wanted to cancel they would not have sent an E-Mail telling me I will get the Mini in a month or less or I *could* cancel if I did not want to wait. I think they will honor any mini order they took.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

lessd said:


> I never said I would argue, if they cancel the order I get my $88 back, (for something I did not need but for that price I could not resist) but I would have though that if they wanted to cancel they would not have sent an E-Mail telling me I will get the Mini in a month or less or I *could* cancel if I did not want to wait. I think they will honor any mini order they took.


They didn't say you'll get it. And the reply is just an automatic standard reply.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Aero 1 said:


> i havent received a cancellation email from frys yet, hopefully they wont. i just checked online and the status of my order says "Partial Backorder".


"Partial backorder", from Fry's, means you ordered more than one item, and one (or more) item is not available for them to ship. But, they will ship what is in stock, and not hold up the whole order. Fry's once placed a 2TB WD TV Live Hub, 2TB model, on partial backorder, and that was years ago. The product was announced, had a SKU, but WD never shipped any, instead staying at 1TB as the last model they ever shipped.

I cancelled the (remaining) order, after getting what was in stock, and what came back into stock. I'm wondering just how long Fry's will keep something on partial backorder, when it has/had a "valid" SKU, but never gets delivered to their hubs (again, or ever).


----------



## wwu123 (May 15, 2008)

nooneuknow said:


> "Partial backorder", from Fry's, means you ordered more than one item, and one (or more) item is not available for them to ship. But, they will ship what is in stock, and not hold up the whole order. Fry's once placed a 2TB WD TV Live Hub, 2TB model, on partial backorder, and that was years ago. The product was announced, had a SKU, but WD never shipped any, instead staying at 1TB as the last model they ever shipped.
> 
> I cancelled the (remaining) order, after getting what was in stock, and what came back into stock. I'm wondering just how long Fry's will keep something on partial backorder, when it has/had a "valid" SKU, but never gets delivered to their hubs (again, or ever).


I only ordered one but my order still says "Partial backorder". My recollection is that Fry's liberally cancels orders (both online and store pickup) when they don't have the inventory, irrespective of whether the SKU is discontinued. Keeping my fingers crossed but not expecting to actually get shipment....


----------



## Davisadm (Jan 19, 2008)

The Mini is not showing up as a valid SKU on Frys web site today.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

trip1eX said:


> They didn't say you'll get it. And the reply is just an automatic standard reply.


This is what the E-Mail did say:

_Thank you for your order. We apologize but the item(s) you ordered
are currently out of stock and we are unable to provide a definite
ship date at this time. However, we continually receive new
merchandise in our warehouse and we hope to fulfill your order
within the next thirty days or sooner if possible.

At this time, your order is still pending and will ship as soon as the item(s) are in stock.

_

It may be an automatic E-Mail but is it what is and I will not cancel.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

lessd said:


> This is what the E-Mail did say:
> 
> _Thank you for your order. We apologize but the item(s) you ordered
> are currently out of stock and we are unable to provide a definite
> ...


Yeah I got the same notice. That's why I knew it was an automated reply and that it didn't say you'll get your item. 

I'm not canceling either. There's always a chance.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Bizarre, it's not available at all from Amazon _with Amazon as the seller_. The other day, even after this discussion happened, it was...and IIRC about $130.. So I thought that was _their_ regular price.


----------



## dimitri2000 (Sep 18, 2007)

For those still interested, Tivo mini is available again on the Radio Shack website for $99 and free shipping. Just ordered one today to use up a bunch of radio shack gift cards.


----------



## timchi29 (Feb 26, 2005)

dimitri2000 said:


> For those still interested, Tivo mini is available again on the Radio Shack website for $99 and free shipping. Just ordered one today to use up a bunch of radio shack gift cards.


Radio Shack? Didn't realize they were still in business! That doesn't include lifetime I assume?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

timchi29 said:


> Radio Shack? Didn't realize they were still in business! That doesn't include lifetime I assume?


All Minis include lifetime service now, no matter what price they are sold at.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

I would just take a printed copy of the ad or page to your local Best Buy and try to price match it.


----------



## timchi29 (Feb 26, 2005)

HarperVision said:


> I would just take a printed copy of the ad or page to your local Best Buy and try to price match it.


Didn't realize that. I would of thought they would of had a different SKU.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

timchi29 said:


> Radio Shack? Didn't realize they were still in business! That doesn't include lifetime I assume?


The RS web sight said *out of stock* for the Mini


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

lessd said:


> The RS web sight said *out of stock* for the Mini


They just sold out today. Those $99 Minis are hot items.


----------



## magicspell (Jan 10, 2013)

dimitri2000 said:


> For those still interested, Tivo mini is available again on the Radio Shack website for $99 and free shipping. Just ordered one today to use up a bunch of radio shack gift cards.


Thank you for the notice. I had set a "return to stock" email notification as well so this was good timing. I was able to stop in to my local Best Buy this morning and scoop up the last one they had with a price match to the Radio Shack $99.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Has anyone with a Fry's backorder heard anything more about their order?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Has anyone with a Fry's backorder heard anything more about their order?


Not a word after they said I would get my Mini by the end of Sept. The temp charge went off my CC.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

lessd said:


> Not a word after they said I would get my Mini by the end of Sept. The temp charge went off my CC.


How much was the temp charge for?


----------



## soobaerodude (Nov 8, 2013)

I ordered a Mini from homedepot.com for $99 the day the price went up on 9/9. It was initially backordered, but I finally got a shipment notice today!


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

soobaerodude said:


> I ordered a Mini from homedepot.com for $99 the day the price went up on 9/9. It was initially backordered, but I finally got a shipment notice today!


wow who knew homedepot.com carried Tivos.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm still hoping the one I ordered from Amazon for $85 will still ship once Amazon gets them back into stock. The order status is still "Not yet shipped".


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

trip1eX said:


> wow who knew homedepot.com carried Tivos.


http://t.homedepot.com/s/Tivo


----------



## swong_88 (Aug 12, 2014)

Managed to do a price match ($99.99) for the Tivo Mini at Best Buy from the radioshack.com website..


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

trip1eX said:


> wow who knew homedepot.com carried Tivos.


I found this out for myself by accident one day, http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=505371&highlight=home+depot

Look at the date. 15 months ago. Also look at the "Cart trick" talked about in the same thread. You could get the Mini for $70 at Tivodotcom, before they closed the loophole.


----------



## timchi29 (Feb 26, 2005)

Picked up a mini at Bestbuy for $99. They questioned the out of stock at RadioShack.com, but matched anyway.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

waynomo said:


> How much was the temp charge for?


$88 was the temp charge


----------



## swong_88 (Aug 12, 2014)

timchi29 said:


> Picked up a mini at Bestbuy for $99. They questioned the out of stock at RadioShack.com, but matched anyway.


Luckily for me, they did not see the 'Out of Stock' when they checked the website on my phone. :up:


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

The Mini I ordered from Amazon on September 8 for $85 finally shipped and it's scheduled to be delivered on Friday!


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 13, 2009)

Back in stock at RadioShack for $99.00


----------



## rgreenpc (Mar 10, 2004)

I WANT MORE said:


> Back in stock at RadioShack for $99.00


I bought two.... hope they honor it.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

I ordered one from HD and from RS in addition to the one I ordered from Frys. I don't really need them, but will find a home for them if I don't adopt them.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I WANT MORE said:


> Back in stock at RadioShack for $99.00


I get an error "the quantity you selected exceeds the quantity we have in stock" when I try to add it to my cart. 

Never heard anything from Frys. I'm assuming that will never come.


----------



## muzzymate (Sep 2, 2004)

Looks like I got an order in for a $99 Mini at Radio Shack before it went out of stock again. Hope they are able to honor it. Just got a Tivo Roamio and with this will replace my two older Premieres.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Just as all this began I ordered 4 from Solid Signal on 9/9 for $87.99 each; they shipped on 9/11.

I also ordered 4 from frys.com on 9/10 for $88.00. On 9/11 they emailed that they reserve the right to limit quantities and since the item was "quantity limited" they were reducing my order to 2. It's sat there since, unshipped, with no updated info. I'm expecting come day 30 they'll claim they can't get any more and cancel the backorder. But I'd be fine if they eventually ship, too.

I just ordered 2 from Radio Shack at $99.99.

I'm replacing my parents TiVo HD with a Roamio Pro (already ordered with lifetime, and due to arrive Thursday -- using a coupon, came to about $739 for a Pro with lifetime service and a 3-year extended warranty). And providing them with 2 or 3 TiVo mini's and Slide Pro remotes for everything. The other mini's are for around my house; maybe one for the bathroom, one for the guest room, and one that'd eventually feed my projection room when there is a projection room with a projector.


----------



## magicspell (Jan 10, 2013)

dswallow said:


> The other mini's are for around my house; maybe one for the bathroom, one for the guest room, and one that'd eventually feed my projection room when there is a projection room with a projector.


Not to get too personal but are you going to hook up the minis in the bathroom via MoCa or ethernet? Lol.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If I want to watch TV on the can I find it easier to just use my iPad and the Stream.


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> If I want to watch TV on the can I find it easier to just use my iPad and the Stream.


So Dan, you're saying you stream on the can? 

I wonder who sold more $88 minis, Fry's or Best Buy...


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

magicspell said:


> Not to get too personal but are you going to hook up the minis in the bathroom via MoCa or ethernet? Lol.


I was thinking in terms of being able to watch it while relaxing in the Jacuzzi vs. sitting on the toilet.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

dswallow said:


> I was thinking in terms of being able to watch it while relaxing in the Jacuzzi vs. sitting on the toilet.


Whatever floats your turd dude!


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

caughey said:


> I wonder who sold more $88 minis, Fry's or Best Buy...


Did you mean sold or delivered?


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 13, 2009)

*Dear XXXXXXXX,

Unfortunately, one or more of the item(s) you ordered is temporarily out of stock. We apologize for any inconvenience. Items will be shipped as soon as they become available.*

Home Depot


----------



## knuckles (Dec 21, 2002)

I received a shipment notice from Radio Shack for my $99 mini. I place the order on 10/1.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

knuckles said:


> I received a shipment notice from Radio Shack for my $99 mini. I place the order on 10/1.


me too.


----------



## muzzymate (Sep 2, 2004)

Glad to hear a couple people are getting shipping notifications on their Radio Shack order. Of course mine hasn't yet, but hoping to receive word soon.


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

After weeks saying that my order at Fry's was on partial backorder, today they charged my credit card for two $88 mini's and the order is being processed.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Aero 1 said:


> After weeks saying that my order at Fry's was on partial backorder, today they charged my credit card for two $88 mini's and the order is being processed.


Thanks for the heads up as Fry's did the same to me and I had canceled the order a week ago as my new Mini is coming today from YoYo at $91 so it will cost me $3 more than if I had waited for Fry's. (called Fry's to cancel again)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yay I have a pending charge from Frys too. 

Edit: And Frys website says "In Process".


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

My order from YoYo arrived today, and my Frys order says 'fulfilled' and I have a tracking #.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I just got my UPS shipping notification from Fry's.


----------



## advocate2 (Jan 25, 2008)

I fully anticipated receiving a cancelation notice from Fry's. Surprise, surprise, I received a UPS shipping notice instead!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Shipping notice, yay!


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Same here... Fry's shipped my order for 2.


----------



## gfgray (Mar 14, 2004)

I received a shipped notice and tracking number.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Yeah can't beieve they shipped mine.


----------



## advocate2 (Jan 25, 2008)

here's the magic from Fry's


Thanks for shopping at Frys.com. We are pleased to inform
you that we have shipped the items listed below. 

Qty Item Description Amount
**************************************** ********
1 7821639 TiVo Mini Expand your Tivo to 88.00
**********
PRODUCT 88.00
TAX 7.13
POSTAGE & HANDLING 0.00
**********
TOTAL $ 95.13


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

wow. The markup on these must be really high if these orders all went through.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

poppagene said:


> wow. The markup on these must be really high if these orders all went through.


TiVo might not have changed the wholesale price on the retailers immediately. Retailers probably had orders pending with TiVo at the old price and TiVo probably let those go through, just like the retailers let orders at the old price go through.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

tarheelblue32 said:


> TiVo might not have changed the wholesale price on the retailers immediately. Retailers probably had orders pending with TiVo at the old price and TiVo probably let those go through, just like the retailers let orders at the old price go through.


that or tivo wrote down the serial numbers and will charge us $50/per to activate.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

trip1eX said:


> that or tivo wrote down the serial numbers and will charge us $50/per to activate.


I highly doubt it. The one I bought from Amazon the day of the price change for $85 and that was backordered for several weeks activate for free just fine.


----------



## Keen (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah, all my cheap Mini purchases activated for free, no problem.


----------



## rgreenpc (Mar 10, 2004)

My Minis were supposed to arrive today but they disappeared off the truck... I love dealing with FEDEX... SMH


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Keen said:


> Yeah, all my cheap Mini purchases activated for free, no problem.


My Mini also, no problem.


----------

